

Silencing immune attacks in type 1 diabetes - DanielRibeiro
http://vectorblog.org/2013/06/silencing-immune-attacks-in-type-1-diabetes-without/

======
aarondf
I can't tell you how excited this makes me, even if it's a long way off.
Here's to hoping this can cure me and so many others.

~~~
ampersandy
Having worked at a startup aimed at providing efficient diabetes management,
it's exciting to see research that might instead lead to a cure. I also
sincerely hope this research leads to such developments.

